# Leaning towards the SX3



## derek054 (Aug 9, 2014)

I currently have my Stoeger M3500 up for sale and I'm leaning towards the SX3. My buddy got one and after I shot it I just fell in love with it. What's yalls  suggestions.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2014)

I got one and I like it


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 9, 2014)

It's a great choice I've never seen one malfunction. 

The only downside to me is gas vs. inertia inertia doesn't get as dirty. With that being said if you're cleaning you're cleaning and it's not much more to clean.


----------



## derek054 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea I really want a new one but if my m3500 doesn't sale I guess it won't break my heart to keep it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have an SX2 for years and it has been a GREAT gun. That SX3 is basically the same gun just a little more slick look and a little lighter. You won't go wrong with it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 10, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I got one and I like it


----------



## volguy (Aug 11, 2014)

*sx3*

went thru first full season with mine last year.  I have the 3.5 inch model in duck blind with a 28 inch barrel.  best shotgun on the market for the money.  I think it might be indestructible after what mine went thru last year.  we were frozen from opening day until the close when we had 2 ft of ice on the big water using chain saws to cut holes.  it has never misfired or even hiccupped for that matter.  I also shot 7/8 oz loads in it during dove season just to see if some of the reviews were true that it wouldn't cycle them.  it wasn't true.  but I keep it very clean and oiled.

if you look around you can find some decent deals on them when they go on sale.  if you get one, spend some time learning about the shims and fitting it properly.  made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 11, 2014)

volguy said:


> went thru first full season with mine last year.  I have the 3.5 inch model in duck blind with a 28 inch barrel.  best shotgun on the market for the money.  I think it might be indestructible after what mine went thru last year.  we were frozen from opening day until the close when we had 2 ft of ice on the big water using chain saws to cut holes.  it has never misfired or even hiccupped for that matter.  I also shot 7/8 oz loads in it during dove season just to see if some of the reviews were true that it wouldn't cycle them.  it wasn't true.  but I keep it very clean and oiled.
> 
> if you look around you can find some decent deals on them when they go on sale.  if you get one, spend some time learning about the shims and fitting it properly.  made all the difference in the world.



Yep, mine has NEVER failed to fire a shell. Wether it be a light target or dove load, up to 3 1/2" turkey loads. I highly reccomend people to pick the gun up and see how it feels.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2014)

I hunt salt water and have had no problems with mine


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a NWTF sx3. 20ga and that little barrel and sight configuration it'll slam a skeet. We got us a woody hole that's. 20ga only this year and I'll be cheating toting that thing. It's a blast to shoot no feed problems has digested every thing I ran flawlessly I could only imagine what the 12ga could do.


----------



## derek054 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well I may have my Stoeger sold tomorrow so fingers cross. Ran 6 boxes of shells thru one last night that my buddy bought and not one hiccup. Sound like it will be a good investment if none of y'all fellers have broke one.

I have shimmed my Stoeger to fit me and it does make a big difference when shouldering the gun. Thanks tho for the input


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am looking on academys website right now.... $759.99 for the SX3. Of course they only sell firearms in stores, if you have an academy near you, it may be worth it to make the trip and see if they have one and will sell it for the online price. I'm sure they would. $760 is a darn good deal. 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/win...tic-shotgun/pid-501901?N=4294958181+385933179


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had my sx3 for 3 full seasons now and never had an issue up until last year at the end of duck season it clicked a few times....but it was my fault because I wanted to see just how long I could go and how dirty it could get before it started malfunctioning. I've shot dove loads, duck loads, and even those cheap universal shells and it cycles all of them just fine


----------



## derek054 (Aug 12, 2014)

Chase4556 said:


> I am looking on academys website right now.... $759.99 for the SX3. Of course they only sell firearms in stores, if you have an academy near you, it may be worth it to make the trip and see if they have one and will sell it for the online price. I'm sure they would. $760 is a darn good deal.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/win...tic-shotgun/pid-501901?N=4294958181+385933179




Yea that is where I my buddy got his. Winchester actually has a $75 rebate on there semi-auto shotguns. So after taxes and his rebate comes back it was $730 out the door


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ah ha, that would explain the price. 

Hard to beat $730 for that gun. I paid just a hair over $1000 for mine two years ago.


----------

